# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Impossible de crer le fichier temporaire dans le chemin d'accs 'C:\Windows\TEMP\'

## Matth_S

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours, je n'arrive plus  excuter mes sites sur serveur local, j'obtiens l'erreur suivante chaque fois que jexcute un fichier ASPX de mon site :



> BC30138: Impossible de crer le fichier temporaire dans le chemin d'accs 'C:\Windows\TEMP\' : Accs refus.


La solution que je trouve le plus frquemment sur le net consiste  attribuer les droits en criture  l'utilisateur ASPNET ou NETWORKSERVICE (selon les versions de Windows  - pour ma part je suis sous windows 7 / IIS 7)
Problme, je trouve paralllement qu'on ne peut pas attribu spcifiquement de droits  ces comptes utilisateurs ; effectivement quand j'essaye de prciser ce compte dans le droits, une erreur me dit que ce compte est introuvable. Je ne sais mme pas si le nom du compte est le bon !

Avez-vous une ide pour rsoudre mon problme ? Est-il possible d'attribuer des droits au compte ASPNET ? Si oui, quel est son nom sous Windows 7 ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Matth_S

j'ai fini par trouv le problme : la solution si a intresse quelqu'un (il m'a fallu 4h de recherches alors a peut toujours sevir)

- clic droit sur le rpertoire / scurit / avanc
- modifier les autorisations
- ajouter
- avanc (pour trouver le bon nom d'utilisateur)
- rechercher (on obtient la liste de toutes les utilisateurs)
- slectionner l'utilisateur "SERVICE RESEAU" (et oui, mon windows est en Franais, je cherchais NETWORK SERVICE car j'avais trouv les rponses sur des forums anglophones, je ne pensais pas que le nom du service tait traduit dans la version franaise)
- lui attribuer tous les droits
problme rsolu  ::): 

En esprant que a pourra tre utile  d'autres !

----------

